# Karten, Pech und Pannen



## Alka1 (23. Januar 2009)

High,
stelle gerade mit meinem Schamanen Dunkelmondkarten her - bis jetzt immerhin 26 - um für meinen Twink, eine Jägerin das Adligenset herzustellen. Leider sind bei meinem 26 Versuchen erst 3 Adligenkarte rausgesprungen, was natürlich sehr schade (und vor allem teuer) ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ich allerdings viele Untodes-Karten hergestellt habe (mir fehlt nur noch die 3), wollte ich mal fragen, ob sich das Trinket lohnt für eine frischgebackene 80er Jägerin. 

Die Beschreibung in der Buffed-Datenbank ist sehr unklar, manche sprechen von einem internen CD von 15 Sek., andere von 50-55 Sek.
Weiss da einer was genaueres? und würdet ihr sagen, dass sich das Trinket lohnt? Oder würdet ihr es weiterverkaufen und wenn ja, wieviel haltet ihr für realistisch? Bei uns gehen die Karten der anderen Sets für 100-200G nur weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß
Alka


----------



## sandsieber (8. Februar 2009)

Alka1 schrieb:


> High,
> stelle gerade mit meinem Schamanen Dunkelmondkarten her - bis jetzt immerhin 26 - um für meinen Twink, eine Jägerin das Adligenset herzustellen. Leider sind bei meinem 26 Versuchen erst 3 Adligenkarte rausgesprungen, was natürlich sehr schade (und vor allem teuer) ist
> 
> 
> ...




Also zu deiner Frage ob es sich lohnt, keine Ahnung.. Aber es ist echt eine Glückssache mit den Karten.... mir ist zum Beispiel folgendes passiert: 
Ich stelle 5 Karten her und es kommen 4 verschiedene vom Adligen Kartenset raus. Wert bei uns rund 7000-9000G... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß


----------



## Alka1 (14. Februar 2009)

sandsieber schrieb:


> Also zu deiner Frage ob es sich lohnt, keine Ahnung.. Aber es ist echt eine Glückssache mit den Karten.... mir ist zum Beispiel folgendes passiert:
> Ich stelle 5 Karten her und es kommen 4 verschiedene vom Adligen Kartenset raus. Wert bei uns rund 7000-9000G...
> 
> 
> ...



4 von 5... nette bilanz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hab die grandeur karte jetzt aber auch, auch wenns ein teurer spass war... aber man gönnt seinem twink ja sonst nix.
laut maxdps schneidet die Dunkelmodkarte: Tod ziemlich schlecht ab... hab das Set zum glück aber für 1800g verkauft bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Demitrius (16. März 2009)

Mal ne frage zum Bild von Sandsieber, is es normal das der Beruf bei einer Karte um ZWEI Skillpunkte springt?
also in dem Fall von 442 auf 444???

Soll jetzt net blöd gemeint sein, interessiert mich nur weil ich meinen Twink auch auf Inschriftenkunde skille...


----------



## Dietziboy (19. März 2009)

naja momentan braucht man zur herstellung von einer Karte ja 0 Sekunden, wenn man da 5 auf einmal erstellt kann da schon was durcheinanderkommen ^^


----------



## Neekan (28. Juni 2009)

Warum brauchst du 0Sekundnen?


----------



## fre_k (7. Juli 2009)

Wie du evtl gar nicht bemerkt hast, ist der Thrad schon über 3 Monate alt. Die Castzeit um eine Karet herzustellen lag am Anfang bei 0 Sekunden. Mittlerweilen wurde dies aber auf 3 Sekunden gefixt.


----------

